# fiber optics ?



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i have a tru glo range rover and i noticed last week its not as bright as it was a year back any suggestion on what to do or should i get a new sight


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i never saw one of those , but on most sights you can replace the fiber.. its cheap and many colors to pick from ... :shade:


----------



## DutMan (Feb 25, 2011)

yea the easiest thing to do is to just replace your fiber. Also when u install the new fiber there is some cleaner for it i get it on the web,that preps it for long term exposure to the elements. Do this before u install it on your sight you will be shocked at how bright it is then as compared to the old piece.


----------

